# Help me find every period instrument recording of the beethoven symphonies



## Raefus Authenticus (May 5, 2013)

Hello.

I have an extensive collection of Beethoven symphonies played on period instruments, which I will list below.

My interest is to collect every period instrument recording of the Beethoven symphonies.

If anyone reading this knows of any other period instrument recordings, please let me know.

Thanks in advance!

Here's what is currently in my collection:

*Complete cycles (1-9):* 
London Classical Players 
Academy of Ancient Music 
Hanover Band 
Orchestra of the 18th Century (two cycles) 
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique 
Anima Eterna 
La Chambre Philharmonique

*Various recordings:* 
No.1 Ensemble Philidore
No.3 Le Concert des Nations 
No.3 Collegium Aureum 
No.3 (with Mendelssohn No.4) Tafelmusik 
Nos.4 & 7 Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra 
Nos.5 & 6 Tafelmusik 
Nos.5 & 7 Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique 
No.7 Collegium Aureum 
Nos.7 & 8 Tafelmusik 
No.9 Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra 
No.9 American Bach Soloists 
No.9 Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment 
No.9 Orchestre des Champs Elysees

*DVDs:* 
No.5 Anima Eterna
Nos.4 & 7 Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------

